
A Chinese-built replica of the Titanic will set sail from Dubai in 2022 - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/90255590/a-replica-of-the-titanic-will-set-sail-from-dubai-in-2022
======
java-man
Do they use a Chinese-built replica of binoculars?

------
blacksqr
Will steerage accommodations be available?

